# Remap Causing Clutch Slip - Is this Normal?



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Just had my A3 2.0 TDi 140 BHP reampped to about 190BHP with approx 300 lb torque, however I have noticed what appears to be clutch slip in the higher gears at lower revs!

Is this normal or acceptable - has anyone else experienced this?

I have searched the net and it would appear I am not alone as it is due to the amount of torque now being produced. Shame because it feels and drives great most of the time, and it would be a shame to have the power lowered slightly...

I don't think the clutch is at fault - any thoughts would be greatly received.

Thanks!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If the clutch is slipping, then obviously the clutch is at fault - but not faulty as such - most likely it was worn before the remap, but the level of torque wasn't high enough for it to manifest itself.

Suggestion: fit a clutch with a higher torque capacity!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

clived said:


> If the clutch is slipping, then obviously the clutch is at fault - but not faulty as such - most likely it was worn before the remap, but the level of torque wasn't high enough for it to manifest itself.
> 
> Suggestion: fit a clutch with a higher torque capacity!


Thanks - can you suggest a clutch and rough cost please. I didn't really want to spend any more, but I have to...

Thought it was worth saying that this problem is persistent, i.e. I can drive for miles with out it occuring! I couldn't recreate the fault this morning - still the clutch?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry but also thought I should mention that I have only had the car about a month (approved used Audi) and it has 32K on the clock.

If the clutch is at fault do you think Audi would replace under the warranty even though I have had a remap done?

Would be interested in comments on this post and the one above.

Thanks!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I think its unlikely they would replace the clutch if they find out about the remap.

As I have been finding out to my cost, you have to pay to play.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Get the supplier to undo the remap, reinstate the original code. Then boof car into dealers to have clutch slip looked at.

Poss the 32K miles were driven by a Clutch Rider. Or a woman. :lol:

_<<scarpers>>_


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

You don't think a light drop in power would help? Or does it almost certainly sound like the clutch?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Possibly the dual mass flywheel causing the problem....


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Any idea on how much a new clutch would cost and then the fitting on top (if not done under the warranty)?

What about costs for the fly wheel (as above)?

Thanks for all the comments...


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I have taken some other advice and been told that "Basically peak torque is probably around 2,350 rpm, if you accelerate in a high gear at that point you may suffer clutch slip. With modern diesel engines, its often best to drive like a petrol and drop down a gear if you want to accelerate hard. It is easy to get the clutch to slip in most modern diesel cars even in standard by accelerating hard in a high gear" This sort of ties in, because that is the rpm of which it usually happens around (even did it in 4th on the way home tonight).

I have also read that on a VAG 130PD engine after a remap produced too much torque, which can cause clutch slip, and it wasn't the clutch but the safety parameters in the ECU - would this be correct?

Does this sound right? Do I need to adjust my driving style? :?


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I had this with my remapped 225TT although it had only done 23k miles. Audi wouldn't cover it on warranty although it was a mod friendly garage stating that it could possibly be normal wear and tear as they couldn't comment on my driving style or the previous owners.I left the garage Â£800 lighter :?

I now have an A3 TDI and would love it remapped but this has put me off for good


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

fastasflip said:


> I had this with my remapped 225TT although it had only done 23k miles. Audi wouldn't cover it on warranty although it was a mod friendly garage stating that it could possibly be normal wear and tear as they couldn't comment on my driving style or the previous owners.I left the garage Â£800 lighter :?


Thanks - what was your exact problem? Did you have the clutch replaced and if so did this cure the problem?

Would really appreciate your comments...

...or anyone else's on the situation.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

The symptoms I had was that the car was fine in taking up the power only when I was in 5th or 6th the revs would rise quickly for about a 1000 revs and then the road eventually the road speed would catch up a second later. Like you when I took it to Audi I couldn't replecate the problem. The senior tech came out and revved it quite high whilst stationary put it in a higher gear with the hand brake on and dumped the clutch. The car didnt stall and the clutch continued to slip....his diagnosis a knackered clutch.

Clutch was replaced and it did cure the problem. The only reason I took it to Audi was I was hoping it was going to be done under warranty, no such luck. I got rid of the car sometime later but if I had my time again I would take it to Awesome GTI or similiar and get an upgraded clutch for probably near the Audi price


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

fastasflip said:


> The symptoms I had was that the car was fine in taking up the power only when I was in 5th or 6th the revs would rise quickly for about a 1000 revs and then the road eventually the road speed would catch up a second later. Like you when I took it to Audi I couldn't replecate the problem. The senior tech came out and revved it quite high whilst stationary put it in a higher gear with the hand brake on and dumped the clutch. The car didnt stall and the clutch continued to slip....his diagnosis a knackered clutch.
> 
> Clutch was replaced and it did cure the problem. The only reason I took it to Audi was I was hoping it was going to be done under warranty, no such luck. I got rid of the car sometime later but if I had my time again I would take it to Awesome GTI or similiar and get an upgraded clutch for probably near the Audi price


Thanks!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> I have taken some other advice and been told that "Basically peak torque is probably around 2,350 rpm, if you accelerate in a high gear at that point you may suffer clutch slip. With modern diesel engines, its often best to drive like a petrol and drop down a gear if you want to accelerate hard. It is easy to get the clutch to slip in most modern diesel cars even in standard by accelerating hard in a high gear" This sort of ties in, because that is the rpm of which it usually happens around (even did it in 4th on the way home tonight).
> 
> I have also read that on a VAG 130PD engine after a remap produced too much torque, which can cause clutch slip, and it wasn't the clutch but the safety parameters in the ECU - would this be correct?
> 
> Does this sound right? Do I need to adjust my driving style? :?


I would really appreciate some feedback on this please...


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

fastasflip said:


> Clutch was replaced and it did cure the problem. The only reason I took it to Audi was I was hoping it was going to be done under warranty, no such luck.


Why did they not cover it under the warranty? Was it because you had the ECU re-mapped? I cannot see why that caused the clutch to be faulty - it just highlighted the problem!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I assume the clutch is not covered an Approved Audi warranty? However I have only had the car a month, so if the clutch is fault what do you thikn my chances of getting it done for free?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Can Audi tell if I have had the ECU remapped (other then driving it)?


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Yes Audi could tell if they chose to look, but I doubt many of the techs are capable of identifying the code difference that would tell them.

One of the Guys on Tyresmoke had a 1.9tdi A3Q remapped first map was by APR i think and he suffered clutch slip, so he had it done again with Oettinger and that cured his problem, it appeared that the APR map was just too aggressive in the torque delivery for his clutch to cope with, the OEttinger was more linear and didnt cause a problem.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

shao_khan said:


> One of the Guys on Tyresmoke had a 1.9tdi A3Q remapped first map was by APR i think and he suffered clutch slip, so he had it done again with Oettinger and that cured his problem, it appeared that the APR map was just too aggressive in the torque delivery for his clutch to cope with, the OEttinger was more linear and didnt cause a problem.


Yes I have heard that this can be the case, so I wonder if lowering the power or limiting the torque may solve it?

I am just concerned that the clutch is faulty? Having only had the car a few weeks I probably could get it sorted at their cost which could save me a huge bill. However if I have the reamp undone and take it to Audi they may say there is nothing wrong with it...

Then I would be back to having the remap done and got nowhere...


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Well I had the remap undone and guess what, no clutch slip! The car has also been at my local Audi stealers and they say there is nothing wrong with the clutch 

Where do I go now as I really liked the drive with the remap but cannot afford to pay for a new clutch. The stealer said if it was faulty, they would replace it at there cost as the car is new to me...

Help me...


----------

